# What car for the desert: FJ Cruiser vs Jeep Wrangler



## jdemay

Hi all,


Looking to buy a second car, mostly for short drives in the city, and primarily to be able to go to the Desert (Dubai, Liwa, etc). I have narrowed my choice to two vehicles:

Toyota FJ-Cruiser
Jeep Wrangler

I'm very interested in feedback on those two cars, specially for Desert use / Dune bashing /etc.....


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gavtek

Jeep Wrangler I'd say, purely because it doesn't look like an FJ Cruiser.


----------



## zin

Gavtek said:


> Jeep Wrangler I'd say, purely because it doesn't look like an FJ Cruiser.


This.


----------



## INFAMOUS

That ^


----------



## Bigjimbo

Right people! For proper off roading the FJ is great. The Jeep however needs modification in order to be as competant. The FJ is a proper 4x4 for the desert as standard. Enough of the FJ bashing!


----------



## Gavtek

The FJ is like an ugly woman who is good in bed. Provides you with a good time but you don't want to be seen with her!


----------



## wazza2222

*triple bagger!*

She is a triple bagger (one for her head, one for your head and one for your mate who's watching through the window!) LMAO
I'd buy the Jeep, simply for the price of the accessories and repairs and how cool it will look when its done (think Sand Harley v Sand Honda Magna)




Gavtek said:


> The FJ is like an ugly woman who is good in bed. Provides you with a good time but you don't want to be seen with her!


----------



## jdemay

wazza2222 said:


> She is a triple bagger (one for her head, one for your head and one for your mate who's watching through the window!) LMAO
> I'd buy the Jeep, simply for the price of the accessories and repairs and how cool it will look when its done (think Sand Harley v Sand Honda Magna)


Not really so much interested in looks. I understand that people have strong opinion about it, however I'm really looking for fact based feedback/evidence of the capabilities of both cars in the Desert.

I heard that the Jeep was to some extend not as stable, and in extreme situation more prone to roll over on it's side than the FJ.

I also heard that during long/serious dune driving, for instance in Diwa, the Jeep tented to be not as reliable compared to the Toyota. People told me that the Jeep was more likely to overheat, something about American engines not being as solid/reliable as their Japanese counterparts. 


Myths ? Fictions ? or is there some truth to this ?


----------



## indoMLA

jdemay said:


> Not really so much interested in looks. I understand that people have strong opinion about it, however I'm really looking for fact based feedback/evidence of the capabilities of both cars in the Desert.
> 
> I heard that the Jeep was to some extend not as stable, and in extreme situation more prone to roll over on it's side than the FJ.
> 
> I also heard that during long/serious dune driving, for instance in Diwa, the Jeep tented to be not as reliable compared to the Toyota. People told me that the Jeep was more likely to overheat, *something about American engines not being as solid/reliable as their Japanese counterparts. *
> 
> 
> Myths ? Fictions ? or is there some truth to this ?


That is true of all American cars when compared to their Japanese counter-parts.


Both are good off-road, but like others have said, the Jeep will require a bit of modification to make it really capable... if done right, then the Jeep wins in a landslide.

I don't much like the FJ as the car looks ugly and the utility of the vehicle when not off-road is questionable to me. What I mean by that is you should get into one and see if the seats fit for you (they did not for me, I felt like they were tight). I also did not like the rear window which is small but made worse when partially blocked by the spare tire. The windows to sides (where one looks in their blind spot) has huge pillars and the windows are small as well. 

I would say, go and look at them, get in them, and drive them. I think if you are looking for a capable 4x4 with no mods, then the FJ, but if you want to save a bit of money do some simple mods (still not as much as the FJ) then get the Wrangler. Good Luck.


----------



## Laowei

JDPower.com | Wrangler

JDPower.com | FJ Cruiser

Gues you would of already researched here , but this is the JD power results for both cars.


----------



## INFAMOUS

Well the landcruiser is a toyota vehicle and I asked the driver of one when I went dune bashing how long the engines last.. He told me 1 year before they seize.

I would go Jeep and do the mods to make it perform the way you want as the platform is more rugged over the FJ and your resale will most likely be higher in the end.


----------



## ccr

INFAMOUS said:


> ... your resale will most likely be higher in the end.


That's a sure thing... just look at the used prices on Dubizzle.

And on the subject about "ugly woman", you will eventually get sick of doing it in complete darkness  At least the jeep looks good when driving around town.


----------



## Mr Rossi

I fancy a wrangler one day for a bit of this, what mods would be needed for this?

Also what would be the maximum age pre-owned to look for?


----------



## mgb

Why not join an offroad club and ask there. We have used our fj in the desert for almost 3 years and no problems. Only thing that is better is a nissan patrol swb and we have one of those too. Wranglers are less comfortable,, less reliable and more expensive to repair. They don't come off too well in road accidents and are more difficult to sell in the summer.


----------



## Laowei

mgb said:


> Why not join an offroad club and ask there. We have used our fj in the desert for almost 3 years and no problems. Only thing that is better is a nissan patrol swb and we have one of those too. Wranglers are less comfortable,, less reliable and more expensive to repair. They don't come off too well in road accidents and are more difficult to sell in the summer.


Excellent answer seems pretty conclusive!

I was going to ask about how good my Honda Pilot is at dune bashing, but as i think i already know that answer and dont want to be laughed at will leave that for another time :heh:


----------



## INFAMOUS

laowei said:


> excellent answer seems pretty conclusive!
> 
> I was going to ask about how good my honda pilot is at dune bashing,


bahahahah!


----------



## Bigjimbo

INFAMOUS said:


> Well the landcruiser is a toyota vehicle and I asked the driver of one when I went dune bashing how long the engines last.. He told me 1 year before they seize.
> 
> I would go Jeep and do the mods to make it perform the way you want as the platform is more rugged over the FJ and your resale will most likely be higher in the end.


This is possibly the least correct fact ever published on this forum! The FJ's value retention is legendary! The Jeep however depreciates quite steeply.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Gavtek said:


> The FJ is like an ugly woman who is good in bed. Provides you with a good time but you don't want to be seen with her!


I used to call them my mopeds - fun to ride but I didn't want my friends to catch me with one.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

I will ask on an off road forum I have joined but does anyone know how good the AWD CRV's are in the sand? I have a lot of experience in desert driving but am thinking of a Chevy Terrain and was just curious if anyone has done it with a similar vehicle.


----------



## madisonjump

I have Nissan Xterra... i thunk that would do for me..


----------



## guysim

wrangler


----------



## RossyG

I would go for the FJ simply because its Toyota. 

Has anyone ever seen a Hiliux on the duunes? Im thinking about getting a 2.7vvti to go camping with and whilst I dont expect it to be brilliant on the big stuff, does anyone know if it will get me from A to B through the sand?


----------



## Confiture

Too many people not spotting the date difference on this thread resurrection.

To answer the latest question, there's a big difference between AWD and 4WD.

IMHO 4WD is the way to go if you're heading offroad.

4WD vs AWD: What's The Diff? - Tech Feature - Motor Trend


----------



## is200mine

FJ all the way! I would NEVER buy an American car cause they are all crap. Ok the Viper I wouldn't mind, but that's about it.

The FJ performs better off-road and to be honest I actually love the way it looks. Looks like a big toy 

And also there is a big demand for them which means you can sell them with ease.


----------



## Bigjimbo

RossyG said:


> I would go for the FJ simply because its Toyota.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a Hiliux on the duunes? Im thinking about getting a 2.7vvti to go camping with and whilst I dont expect it to be brilliant on the big stuff, does anyone know if it will get me from A to B through the sand?


Hi Rossyg. I am actually back with toyota now, and bad news i'm afriad. The RTA and Toyota have agreed not to sell commercial vehicles to the public, and the Hi lux falls into this category so you wouldn't be able to register it unless you own a company.


----------



## cairogal

jdemay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Looking to buy a second car, mostly for short drives in the city, and primarily to be able to go to the Desert (Dubai, Liwa, etc). I have narrowed my choice to two vehicles:
> 
> Toyota FJ-Cruiser
> Jeep Wrangler
> 
> I'm very interested in feedback on those two cars, specially for Desert use / Dune bashing /etc.....
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are always a few different camps on this question! Both work really well in the sand, but I do think the Wrangler is the better option. Basic models are cheaper, and require little or no modification. From a safety perspective, I've experienced a disproportionate number of FJs that roll in the sand. However, the FJ is a more comfortable street car. Bear in mind that FJ stands for something, at least in the mind of UAE drivers "......Jerk".


----------



## mgb

Depends on what sort of driving you want to do with it. Extreme - go for the wrangler. Intermediate and overlanding then the FJ has my vote. But I Would choose my nissan patrol swb any day!


----------



## drew2016

What about a defender 90? I've been thinking about getting one but don't know much about them


----------



## xchaos777

The 90 is very cool, but very rough. It's not comfortable on the road, very inefficient on fuel, and the AC is a complete afterthought. 

I gearing is not road friendly and it's loud. I would be concerned that the AC may have a hard time keeping up here in the summer.

If it was my second car specifically for offloading, I love it. The next best thing...and really the best compromise, is still the Wrangler in my opinion.


----------



## crt454

The jeep wrangler of course because,

*it has a standard roll bar in case of a rollover
*The FJ is a just a huge chunk if junk, half of the car is made out of plastic
*The jeep was built SOLEY for offroad purposes and a little grocery runs here in there.


----------



## Bigjimbo

crt454 said:


> The jeep wrangler of course because,
> 
> *it has a standard roll bar in case of a rollover
> *The FJ is a just a huge chunk if junk, half of the car is made out of plastic
> *The jeep was built SOLEY for offroad purposes and a little grocery runs here in there.


**Because it needs one

** Which half? Don't see many FJ's in the desert needing rescuing because the gearbox has given up.

** The Jeep was built as a means for soldiers to cross country 50 years ago. Progress has rendered it almost obsolete.


----------

